# foamy breastmilk?



## angrypixiemama (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi there. I pump on a daily basis to have milk for DD while I work during the week. This morning, I noticed that my milk was foamier than usual. Is this normal? I know it isn't soap residue, because I don't use harsh cleansers and I rinse a lot. Any ideas? Should I be concerned? Thanks for any help.


----------



## christiab (Jan 13, 2004)

If the white flap over the valves (on Medelas) is loose, it can cause foamy milk. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

